# Netflix launches in India, HD Starts at 650/month (Same US pricing)



## swatkats (Jan 6, 2016)

Try a month free on www.netflix.com




SD content - 500/month (1device)
HD content - 650/month (2 devices)
Ultra HD content - 800/month (4devices)


*i.imgur.com/4mY24pp.jpg


*Terms and conditions*: 

Payments will be processed internationally, so foreign transaction fees may apply.
Your  Netflix membership, which starts with a 1 month free offer, will begin  when you click Start Membership. Simply cancel anytime in your first  month, and you will not be charged. To cancel, go to "Your Account" and  click on "Cancel membership." No refunds or credits for partial months.  By clicking Start Membership, you authorize us to continue your  month-to-month Netflix membership (currently Rs. 500) automatically,  charged monthly to the payment method provided, until you cancel. High  Definition (HD) and Ultra High Definition (Ultra HD) availability  subject to your Internet service and device capabilities. Not all  content available in HD or Ultra HD. See Terms of Use for more details.

*Settings to be checked out first: 

*i.imgur.com/KZnIe20.png

*[h=1]Internet Connection Speed Recommendations[/h]                          Below are the Internet download speed recommendations per stream for playing movies and TV shows through Netflix.


0.5 Megabits per second - Required broadband connection speed
1.5 Megabits per second - Recommended broadband connection speed
3.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for SD quality
5.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for HD quality
25 Megabits per second - Recommended for Ultra HD quality


----------



## sygeek (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd recommend everyone to use a VPN to get the US catalogue. Indian library is lackluster.


----------



## swatkats (Jan 7, 2016)

I Can understand why they kept out Orange is the new Black. But Even HOC and Breaking bad are missing. May be they will add later. 

It takes time for Netflix to gain customer base in India based on the following criteria: 

1. Indian ISP’s offering 5mbps unlimited broadband for reasonable pricing say Rs.800 or under 1k. 
2. Same content availability in India like in US without censoring.

Netflix is reportedly serving data from Singapore node, If they can open DC in India and start Free peering with ISP's just like Google is doing for YouTube in India, Users may benefit high bandwidth.. That too without compromising Net Neutrality.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't think this is going to gain progress in India due to lack of cheap high speed internet.


----------



## swatkats (Jan 7, 2016)

Gollum said:


> I don't think this is going to gain progress in India due to lack of cheap high speed internet.


They are partnering with Jio and Airtel. Could take 12-18 months more for them to gain acceptance amount masses in Tier 1 and Tier 2 cities.

Also cost isn't a big issue. Its coming down to 220/device on a HD plan and 200/device on Ultra HD plan.

Also their CEO is cool about it .



> "We love people sharing Netflix," CEO Reed Hastings said Wednesday as he kicked off the Consumer Electronics Show here in Las Vegas. "That's a positive thing, not a negative thing."


Netflix is cool with you sharing your account - CNET


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2016)

Netflix will not gain much foothold here because of two reasons.

*A. Legitimate users: * These people will suffer from lack of quality broadband, even if netflix bundles up with the likes of Reliance Jio etc not many customers will jump for Netflix alone. I have 1mbps UL at 850/- per month. 3mbps UL from my provider will cost me 2.5k per month, it'll cost around 1.8k from another provider here, something not many will be able to justify. So users like me will be locked out, and there's no way I can justify a 3G or 4g connection cost for netflix.

*B. Pirates:* They be laughing  I was discussing netflix with one of my colleagues yesterday. This guy spent 5 years in USA, he used to pay for netflix there and didn't do piracy(fear of getting caught, guys like this will sell their own sons to get into USA if that was possible). Now he laughed at me when I mentioned about paying for netflix. Why pay when you have torrents? He will spend 1000/- per day watching Dilwale in a theater with popcorn but won't pay 650/- for a netflix connections. Its something we Indians take for granted, it'll be like if someone asked us to pay for urinating on the street.


----------



## swatkats (Jan 7, 2016)

tkin said:


> Netflix will not gain much foothold here because of two reasons.


I agree with your post.

- Copyright rules are completely Ignored here compared to what are enforced by US authorities. Unless It's some High Budget Indian Cinema piracy, No production company will even care.

- Despite having Fairly Good Broadband speeds, Say 3mbps after finishing up FUP i cannot stream 1080P content flawlessly. Frankly, I do not want to waste say 250 rupees on Netflix Just because i do not want to pause the streaming video waiting for it to complete.


I can watch HD content for a few days flawlessly of a calendar month but post that i cannot. After fup speeds needs to be bumped to at least 5mbps unlimited or else waste of money.


Again, It takes time may be a year or two for netflix to gain foothold. By then most of them would have at least 4-5mbps post fup for 1k in India.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Jan 7, 2016)

If netflix comes up with special plans for it with reliance or any other operators. Will the geek community still be against it?


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2016)

rachitrt23 said:


> If netflix comes up with special plans for it with reliance or any other operators. Will the geek community still be against it?


Yes, at least I will. A lot won't, its like corruption. Your question is akin to: will the protesters take bribe themselves?


----------



## rachitrt23 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bingo. Without those plans. Netflix won't be a success here


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 7, 2016)

I saw narcos yesterday, pretty nice experience.
I can see some people using this service. that's about it for now.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 7, 2016)

tkin said:


> Netflix will not gain much foothold here because of two reasons.
> 
> *A. Legitimate users: * These people will suffer from lack of quality broadband, even if netflix bundles up with the likes of Reliance Jio etc not many customers will jump for Netflix alone. I have 1mbps UL at 850/- per month. 3mbps UL from my provider will cost me 2.5k per month, it'll cost around 1.8k from another provider here, something not many will be able to justify. So users like me will be locked out, and there's no way I can justify a 3G or 4g connection cost for netflix.
> 
> *B. Pirates:* They be laughing  I was discussing netflix with one of my colleagues yesterday. This guy spent 5 years in USA, he used to pay for netflix there and didn't do piracy(fear of getting caught, guys like this will sell their own sons to get into USA if that was possible). Now he laughed at me when I mentioned about paying for netflix. Why pay when you have torrents? He will spend 1000/- per day watching Dilwale in a theater with popcorn but won't pay 650/- for a netflix connections. Its something we Indians take for granted, it'll be like if someone asked us to pay for urinating on the street.


Add *C. BSNL:* Speed is so shitty on BSNL,even gif images buffers  Forget streaming SD on Netflix


----------



## rachitrt23 (Jan 7, 2016)

Or maybe they can go youtube offline way. That will make Netflix a lot feasible for a very large number of people


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 7, 2016)

rachitrt23 said:


> Or maybe they can go youtube offline way. That will make Netflix a lot feasible for a very large number of people



^+1. Also if they keep the shows uncensored


----------



## rachitrt23 (Jan 7, 2016)

True that


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bleh, my debit card isn't working with Netflix ._.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 7, 2016)

No regional pricing cost more than the cable price


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 7, 2016)

if netflix has the local hindi, kannada tv shows, it will be a super hit with my mom.
i don't cross my 100gb fup limit any way. can upgrade to 200gb.

parents already love the color tv and star plus apps to stream.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 7, 2016)

tkin said:


> Yes, at least I will. A lot won't, its like corruption. Your question is akin to: will the protesters take bribe themselves?



Hmm, Comcast did this with NetFlix once? Got clobbered with Net  Neutrality Issues, am afraid since Indian Telecom Picture is muddy and those money hounds will take examples pretty quickly, they will likely destroy the whole thing by quickly jumping into the exploitable parts of internet being partially non-neutral.

â€‹Comcast vs. Netflix: Is this really about Net neutrality? - CNET

The First two points hold strong. Specially the first one, any plan good for a >= 1mbps bw, categorically defines one's monthly streaming entertainment cost >= 1500. Not good for Indians.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 7, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> if netflix has the local hindi, kannada tv shows, it will be a super hit with my mom.
> i don't cross my 100gb fup limit any way. can upgrade to 200gb.
> 
> parents already love the color tv and star plus apps to stream.



Which ISP are you using Akshay ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 7, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> if netflix has the local hindi, kannada tv shows, it will be a super hit with my mom.
> i don't cross my 100gb fup limit any way. can upgrade to 200gb.
> 
> parents already love the color tv and star plus apps to stream.




its actually a very interesting point, the amount of TV serials Indian Moms and Housewives stream everyday in cable media is great. Not only great its fking HUGE, some often watch the repeat telecasts to no apparent reason. Point? preload Netflix with a shiteload of regional mega serials, ditch cable TV, use that subscription money to pay for netflix.


----------



## swatkats (Jan 7, 2016)

For Indian soap operas you have services like Hotstar. Why do you need Netflix. 

The last Desi thing I want to watch on Netflix would be CID.  Paata laago daya!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 7, 2016)

swatkats said:


> *For Indian soap operas you have services like Hotstar. Why do you need Netflix*.
> 
> The last Desi thing I want to watch on Netflix would be CID.  Paata laago daya!



For competition.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 7, 2016)

I will stick to my US subscription because India's censorship is full of ****. And I only pay Rs530 for HD, so it's cheaper at the moment. 

I also watch everything in 1080p on my 50Mbps Hathway broadband.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2016)

can we login to indian netflix from us netflix ID.. if so, there are plenty of premium accounts you can get from ehm ehm sources


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 7, 2016)

^^ lol. only 2 clients can use 1 account at a time.


----------



## dissel (Jan 7, 2016)

swatkats said:


> Paata laago daya!



LOL Man

Can anybody remember when CID started ? It is Still on Right ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2016)

Well: Netflix is violating RBI’s two-factor authentication and forex rules for payments - MediaNama


----------



## sygeek (Jan 8, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well: Netflix is violating RBI’s two-factor authentication and forex rules for payments - MediaNama


That is absolute horsesh!t and a clickbait title. I regularly use steam without a 2 factor verification on hdfc debit card. There's also an option to enable international usage in HDFC's site. Infact, if you read reddit, most of the cards are not working with netflix for this very reason.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 8, 2016)

I've been using Netflix and Hulu for years with my ICICI card without two factor.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2016)

sygeek said:


> That is absolute horsesh!t and a clickbait title. I regularly use steam without a 2 factor verification on hdfc debit card. There's also an option to enable international usage in HDFC's site. Infact, if you read reddit, most of the cards are not working with netflix for this very reason.



There are many services that don't follow that. Steam for example. But Steam still does not have a presence in India. Netflix now does so they should comply in RBI guidelines.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 8, 2016)

FYI, use Netflix Brazil to signup Basic Pack costs only ₹330(R$19.9),standard - ₹378(R$22.9),Premium - ₹494(R$29.99)

*TIP: *You can share the Premium pack with 4 persons so the premium costs only ₹123.5(per person) which is equal/lower to the price of cable tv in India


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 8, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There are many services that don't follow that. Steam for example. But Steam still does not have a presence in India. Netflix now does so they should comply in RBI guidelines.


Steam does have a presence here.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Steam does have a presence here.


[STRIKE]
That's what I said.[/STRIKE]


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 8, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That's what I said.


No... 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Steam still does not have a presence in India.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2016)

I misread that.

What I meant was that they don't have an office here unlike Netflix who just opened an office in Mumbai.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 8, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I misread that.
> 
> What I meant was that they don't have an office here unlike Netflix who just opened an office in Mumbai.


Ahh, physical presence. I see. I thought you meant a virtual one. 

I honestly don't see the point of opening an office in Mumbai. Unless they plan on putting up servers here?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 8, 2016)

sygeek said:


> I'd recommend everyone to use a VPN to get the US catalogue. Indian library is lackluster.



I would not recommend that. A VPN would slow down your speed considerably. A VPN isn't even required. You simply change the DNS and you're done. No effect on speed.


----------



## swatkats (Jan 12, 2016)

My plan 40mbps .. Consumes 6Mbps speed. Yet 480p ish quality.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/6X8711l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LfAw0F2.jpg

However, Vimeo's FULL HD video: 


*i.imgur.com/4uUaof2.jpg



Definitely even worth 200/month.


----------



## tkin (Jan 12, 2016)

Youtube has good optimization here, I can stream 480p easy with 1mbps. At night with 6mbps I can stream 1080p.

My local operator is upgrading me to Hathway, 10mbps. Maybe I'll look into netflix then.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 12, 2016)

some shows are only 480p.
newest shows are present in UHD.


----------



## swatkats (Jan 14, 2016)

For comparison: Notice the difference in picture quality.. 


Netflix (FULL HD):
*i.imgur.com/r25R5KS.jpg


DeejayAhmed (FULL HD) rip:

*i.imgur.com/wkvpQoj.jpg










a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> some shows are only 480p.


Can you tell me which are those shows?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 14, 2016)

star trek first contact movie, its not even 480p, its worse.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 20, 2016)

tkin said:


> Youtube has good optimization here, I can stream 480p easy with 1mbps. At night with 6mbps I can stream 1080p.
> 
> My local operator is upgrading me to Hathway, 10mbps. Maybe I'll look into netflix then.



Yes, I'm also highly satisfied with YouTube's optimisations. I'm on a 1Mbps connection & can stream 480p content, which is viewable, easily.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 5, 2016)

Breaking bad generally looks bad because it was filmed entirely using  film based cameras for the "retro effect"


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2016)

Any Paid VPN which works with Netflix? thinking about going for ExpressVPN .


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Any Paid VPN which works with Netflix? thinking about going for ExpressVPN .



How is the pricing of ExpressVPN?


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> How is the pricing of ExpressVPN?



$13 

5char


----------



## Desmond (May 5, 2016)

$13 a month seems steep.


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 10, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Any Paid VPN which works with Netflix? thinking about going for ExpressVPN .



Smartflix is cheaper. it is only 3.99$.
But i here a few people facing problems recently.
SO check once before you pay.They have some 7 day free trial as well so it should help.


----------



## deadnoun (Jul 18, 2016)

Let's have the FUP more than 1 Mbps then we ll talk about Netflix!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 18, 2016)

deadnoun said:


> Let's have the FUP more than 1 Mbps then we ll talk about Netflix!



I have a 100gb connection fup, it sort of works as of today. 
150gb is the sweet spot for streaming era. 720p 60 fpss
250gb fup should work out for 1080p streaming


----------



## swatkats (Jul 23, 2016)

To be honest, 

20,30 or 50Mbps with

100Gb for normal usage
250Gb for Media addicts (1-2 people)
500Gb for FHD addicts (4-5 people) Currently. 

It should be 2x in the next 3years.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 26, 2016)

will 5mbps unltd connection suffice for a netflix account?


----------



## deadnoun (Jul 26, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I have a 100gb connection fup, it sort of works as of today.
> 150gb is the sweet spot for streaming era. 720p 60 fpss
> 250gb fup should work out for 1080p streaming



whats your Speed after the FUP?


----------



## swatkats (Jul 26, 2016)

Amazon Prime Video is a worth a competitor to Netflix in India and that too for 999/year 



GhorMaanas said:


> will 5mbps unltd connection suffice for a netflix account?


Yes. Enough.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 27, 2016)

swatkats said:


> Amazon Prime Video is a worth a competitor to Netflix in India and that too for 999/year



499/year initially, isnt it? didnt know amazon prime video is a service like NF.

anyway, brother revealed y'day that he already has an account with NF. checked it. the collection really didnt impress me. also, movies played in low-quality and time to begin playing for some was taking long.


----------



## surya kumar (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't think so it'll get that much acceptance because of cheap speed Internet and the price matters in India much.

- - - Updated - - -

Netflix stocks stumbles when rumors went that Alibaba quashes investment Netflix...
Netflix stock stumbles as Alibaba quashes investment rumors - Yahoo India Financ
Later Alibaba spokesman Bob Christie told Reuters on Friday that they are not investing in Netflix it just rumors.
Christie was responding to market rumors about a possible deal between the Chinese e-commerce company and the U.S. video service.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 14, 2016)

Movies in Netflix (US) are pure junk, they've only got a sh!tload of B/C-grade movies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2016)

swatkat said:


> Movies in Netflix (US) are pure junk, they've only got a sh!tload of B/C-grade movies.



That doesn't mean we discredit them for all the great shows they've made over the years such as House of Cards.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 15, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> That doesn't mean we discredit them for all the great shows they've made over the years such as House of Cards.



Yes, but, I was talking about their movie collection. By the way, House of Cards grew progressively nauseating for me. Frank Underwood keeps playing double-games with anyone and everyone, and nobody ever realizes that and try to oust him. It's like him and his wife are the only higher-than-average IQ people and everyone else in the Whitehouse are retards. That's the biggest plot hole. Funny and dumb stuff.


----------



## apdator (Aug 15, 2016)

It is a good news.but i hope they would have priced at low as the purchasing power in India is less than usa[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE] Watch this video to know the plans in detail [youtube]vYLZDCPAFEY[/youtube]


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 19, 2016)

apdator said:


> It is a good news.but i hope they would have priced at low as the purchasing power in India is less than usa[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE] Watch this video to know the plans in detail [video]*sh.st/XVWsi[/video]



Nicely done...D**ba*s


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 21, 2016)

It's not really about the purchasing power, more about bandwidth prices. Even after paying 650 for Netflix, users still need to pay for all the bandwidth that will be used for streaming. The combined cost is quite high.

Some operators like Tata DoCoMo are providing services at good rates. For ex, I am using a Tata fixed line broadband connection in Pune where I pay  1500 INR for 8 mbps with FUP set at 160 GB. That's quite good for my use but providers like Airtel still charge a bomb. Airtel in my area gives 80 GB for the same price, that's half the data


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 1, 2016)

I watch some popular video on youtube and after few days, My ISP close my account so I call them and they told me that my account is expired.

So If I can't use free youtube then using Netflix is impossible for me and many peoples who can't afford 10 thousand per month  for broadband.


----------



## Elida Golding (Jun 14, 2017)

This is really a great work. This is the latest post of netflix and lot of useful information. I am searching this quality post for many days. And at last I found that here. Thanks a lot, also you know more about netflix here [URL='Removed[/URL]


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2017)

^^ Sorry dude, but self promotion isn't allowed on this forum. Consider this a warning after which you might get banned.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2017)

A look at Netflix.

*www.wired.com/story/netflix-cancellations-hbo/

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------

